# Snorting L-Phenylalanine?



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Heya
So i've been going through a really rough period, mainly from the fact all my doctors/psychologists are being *******s and making an effort to make sure i get no meds and only talk therapy .
(Which i've done for around half a year to no avail..)

I have mainly anhedonic depression, i dont know if i suffer from social phobia, i just always feel disconnected from everyone, and i guess i do get quite immense anxiety in social situations when im not under the influence of any drugs (Caffeine, nicotine etc)

Im pretty much putting this down to low dopamine/adrenalin since inability to concentrate and anhedonia are the main side effects. and i suffer immensely from them.

Phenylalanine is meant to increase dopamine.. i bought some today and took the recomended dose with some water, all i got was placebo.

Would snorting it give me a better effect? it is extremely lightweight and fluffy, so snorting it on a daily basis wouldn't be a problem. I also read that high doses can cause neurotoxicity or some ****. anyway

any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

hahaaha... the **** takes longer then a day to work.snorting???? be serious man.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought Tyrosine pills. Tyrosine is direct precursor of dopamine. I get no effects from them though.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Phenylalanine metabolises into tyrosine (precursor to L-dopa which is in turn the precursor to dopamine) and a tiny amount of PEA. You'll still need a DRA to get any extra dopamine unless you're already deficient in the precursors or have some kind bizarre defect in the production of dopamine, and while PEA is a DRA, the amount of you get from phenylalanine will be useless without an MAOI (in fact even high doses will be near-useless without an MAOI).

Only real use of these precursors is to correct deficiencies, in combination with stimulants or in the case of phenylalanine, in high doses in combination with an MAOI.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

I read that Tyrosine is a non essential amino acid, so the body readily breaks it down through metabolism, but since Phenylalanine is an essential, the body stores as much of it as it can.

I definately got an effect from Phenyl. I dont know if it was placebo but if it was it would be the strongest i've seen. But my brain chemistry at the moment is pretty ****ed so i dont know. 

Im trying my hardest to get selegline but as i said, my doctors are being ****eaters.
Ill try railing about 2g and see what happens.


----------

